# Boaters, remember your running lights this year BUT



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

beware this little snag...
*
R651-216-7. Visible Range.
TABLE

LOCATION CLASS A, CLASS 3 DEGREES
1, or 2

Masthead light 2 miles 3 miles 225
All-round light 2 miles 2 miles 360
Side lights 1 mile 2 miles 112.5
Stern light 2 miles 2 miles 135

R651-216-8. Use of Non-Navigational Lights.

Vessels may only display lights as outlined above, except: (a) a spotlight or other non-navigational light may be used intermittently to locate a hazard to navigation, or (b) non-navigational lights may be used during a federal or state permitted marine parade.*

so in a nutshell, if they are bright enough to help guide your way consistently at all, they are illegal. :roll:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i'd love to have a fish cop tell me my lights are "too bright"......... i'd have a thing or two to tell them about what their opinion means to me....


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Really, more proof that the fed and state goverments are full of *****. Lets not forget those **** that don't work there but blind other boaters with thier Q-beams, you know who you are.


edited by wyogoob


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> i'd love to have a fish cop tell me my lights are "too bright"......... i'd have a thing or two to tell them about what their opinion means to me....


take a look at my post on BFC. 6X150watt HPS are a bit too bright i suppose! :lol:  
http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/sh ... ne-on-me...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I guess almost every duck boat in Utah is running illegal...................Just getting ready to put my new 55 watt halogens on the boat tonight. The guys that use the hand held spotlights drive me nuts when they think they have to shine the beam in other boaters face. YOU REALLY DON'T NEED TO SHINE YOUR SPOTLIGHT IN MY FACE WHEN I AM APPROACHING AN AREA YOU ARE ALREADY SET UP IN. You can use a flashlight or headlamp to send your message.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

so let me get this right.... its "illegal" to use powerful lights, lights big enough to light up a large amount of area that i am traveling through, to see and navigate with at night, so i make sure i dont hit something or SOMEONE?? huh..... thats odd coming from an organization that preaches AND ENFORCES safety while hunting/fishing/boating... i REALLY hope you fight this one......... 

so im alittle "special" when it comes to the boating regs, and might need some clarification. dont i only have to be running my NAV lights and a strobe light on my MM at night, and other lights that project onto the water surface/marsh is optional (illegal)?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

What about airboats? Some of those vessels turn night into day with all the spots they are running....


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have aviation GE "landing lights" on my airboat. and I want to go brighter! I can see how brighter lights could cause an inconvenience, but I think illegal may be a stretch. I think the benefits outweigh the inconveniences. just my 2 cents. I don’t want to sink my boat and have the bottom of my boat ripped open like a can of sardines because I couldn’t see what I was running over or where I was going. I talked to a guy a few weeks ago who had his airboat sunk because he hit a submerged object. If I’m investing thousands of dollars into my boat I’m not going to skimp on the lighting.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I can never understand this crap.Sorry to hear that John.I would go fight the hell out of it still.You never know what will happen.I found that out. he might not turn in all the paper work in. Good luck.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

In their zeal to create a rule, reg, and restriction for every possible scenario, it seems that nuttiness always rises up to bite us somehow.
R


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I came across this law last year when I was wiring my boat for navigation lights and looking at putting some "headlights" on the front. I opted to leave out the head lights, which kept me 100% legal, and instead wired in a 12v plug and use the spotlight "intermittantly" as well as a smaller rechargeable spotlight. I have actually been really happy with that route up until now.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Whatd ya think? to much?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Whatd ya think? to much?


Nice.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

PERFECT IF YOU ASK ME!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Whatd ya think? to much?


yup youre getting a ticket for sure :lol:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

perfect!

we need to take some of these jokers out for a moonless ride on the spur! 

... then kill the lights ... i-n-t-e-r-m-i-t-t-e-n-t-l-y ... of course ...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> perfect!
> 
> we need to take some of these jokers out for a moonless ride on the spur!
> 
> ... then kill the lights ... i-n-t-e-r-m-i-t-t-e-n-t-l-y ... of course ...


Now that would be fun. with about 50-60 other boats. running full speed. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Whatd ya think? to much?


Uh...can you weld with that too?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Uh...can you weld with that too?


 :lol:

ally or stainless? :O•-:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Uh...can you weld with that too?
> ...


1" thk stainless GMAW

I have one of those 14-trillion candle power plug-in spot lights. I bet you use it to vaporize guys walking the dikes....wait a minute, that would be me. 

You guys be safe out there.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> The guys that use the hand held spotlights drive me nuts when they think they have to shine the beam in other boaters face. YOU REALLY DON'T NEED TO SHINE YOUR SPOTLIGHT IN MY FACE WHEN I AM APPROACHING AN AREA YOU ARE ALREADY SET UP IN. You can use a flashlight or headlamp to send your message.


i personally like it when someone gives me a heads up before i'm right on top of them. sometimes the cheap headlamps are hard to see at a distance and a spot light works well. if it is shined in the reeds just to the side of where your spread is set up, then it is visible and gets the message across w/o blinding anyone. the downside to this is that it doesn't always deter people but can attract those that don't really know where they're going to hunt.


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Is there a website for boating laws in Utah.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

http://static.stateparks.utah.gov/docs/BoatingCode.pdf


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

What about the decontamination certification form? Anyone ever been hassled over not having that on a WMA? (musell awareness program)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

yep, sure have.

display it!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> What about the decontamination certification form? Anyone ever been hassled over not having that on a WMA? (musell awareness program)


got it printed out.but never asked for it.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

So where do we get this decontamination certificate? I have glanced through the link above and don't see it. I appreciate all the information shared here being a first time real boat owner and all. I have all the needed/required safety items and am familiar with the little hitch hikers, just not the cert.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

GoneGoosin said:


> So where do we get this decontamination certificate? I have glanced through the link above and don't see it. I appreciate all the information shared here being a first time real boat owner and all. I have all the needed/required safety items and am familiar with the little hitch hikers, just not the cert.


You can take the course on-line and print a copy that is good all year or print and fill one out each time you go.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/mussels/decontaminate.php


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Sure appreciate it. Thanks Fowlmouth.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

No problem, I brought the decontamination topic up because it seems some of the park rangers are enforcing all the boating rules lately. Good luck this season.......


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> No problem, I brought the decontamination topic up because it seems some of the park rangers are enforcing all the boating rules lately. Good luck this season.......


Good point.nice job fowlmouth.Let not bad mouth any co this year on the youth hunt with him standing there. -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------

